# "General" brand brush hog part



## 300SDude (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi~

So, I have this General brand brush cutter.










I lost the crown nut that holds the disc with the blades on it. I have spent ALL WINTER trying to track this nut down. It is proving to be very elusive.










The disc is sitting on the back of the brush hog.










Can anyone help me to locate this nut???????

Thanks so much.

300SDude


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Shouldn't be all that difficult. These machines are for the most part assembled from readily available components. The gearboxes included. I'm sure your gearbox output shaft, both the tapered splines and the threaded portion are common to any number of such units. The thread could be either standard or metric, yes, but it won't be something exotic that cannot be matched. 
Find a local dealer carrying parts for Rhino or Bush Hog brand mowers, or some other well known brand. They can most likely fix you up with a nut based on diameter and thread pitch. You may need to add a washer or shim between the nut and the blade pan in order to get the castle notches to match the cotter pin hole in the shaft, but locating a replacement nut should not be an impossible task.


----------



## 300SDude (Mar 9, 2015)

You would think!!!!

The place I purchased it at is no longer in business, the other 3 places that sell tractors and attachments do not have it. I went to Ace and found some fine thread nuts, but they do not fit it either. Hence the reason I came to a forum to see if I could track one down, lol.

Thanks,
300SDude.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What diameter and thread does it have?
KingKutter has them for a 1" shaft,and if you took it to a good hardware store,you may find one,also.

General is most likely the model name,but is there any other tags/id on it/


----------



## 300SDude (Mar 9, 2015)

It is a 1" shaft. There are 14 threads per inch.

I have not seen any other markings on the machine except the General sticker. I will look again though.

Other than taking the thing off and taking it with me to a store, I have no clue as how to get this nut.

Luckily, last time it happened (about 2 years ago), it had fallen off in short grass and I had just started to take-off when it came off so I found the nut. This last time I was in a swamp area with cat tails. I went out with a huge magnet to try and find it, but no luck.

Thanks,
300SDude


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it keeps coming off,then it needs a shim,so that it tightens tightly,and aligns the hole for the cotter pin. 
Too loose,and it will shear the pin,and too thick of a shim,and the hole won't align.
With a 1-14 size castle nut ,it should be tightened with an air impact.
The KingKutter nut is a 1-14 ,so it should work.


----------



## 300SDude (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks. I will try KingKutter.

LOL, it's only come-off twice in the last 10 years I've had it. So it's not like it happens all the time.

300SDude


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Make sure the threads on the KingKutter are the same,and use a good,heavy,cotter pin.Also,use some blue Loctite thread locker on it.
I've also found some of these castle nuts at TractorSupply Co.,so if there's one in your area,you might check there,also.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

I believe the nut you are looking for is a *1" Castle Nut 14TPI*. Ebay has plenty listed.

Do an internet search for a castle nut 1"-14


----------



## 300SDude (Mar 9, 2015)

The last time it fell off, I just used a 16 penny nail and bent it instead of the key. It held for 2 years, lol.

300SDude


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I am always using common nails for cotter pins. I can usually bend them in place by hand. Soft nails take the vibration well. With a castle nut- I think I'd dig up a cotter pin. Good luck.


----------

